# quick question about setting up a second DVR



## fumundachz (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a SD DVR connected to a dual LNB dish. I want to add another SD DVR in another room upstairs. I know I would need a switch for this but I am not certain which one I would need. Also depending on the price of the switch and extra 50ft of cable (2x25ft runs) would it be more cost effective to pay Direct tv $50 to just install it.


I appreciate the help.


FuMuNdAChZ


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Where are you getting the other DVR from?


----------



## fumundachz (Jul 5, 2011)

either from amazon or direct tv I would prefer to get a used one from somewhere but I dont mind ordering a new one either.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You might be able to get a SD-DVR from DirecTV for free or for $50. The normal price is $99. They will come out and perform the install, which would include installing the multi-switch and running two coax runs to the new room. The install is free in these cases.

If you order the SD-DVR from a retailer, you will probably pay at least $50 and you will be in the hook for the install (either by yourself or via a professional). In this case you would guarantee yourself a new receiver.

If you end up ordering from DirecTV you might get a new receiver or you might get a refurbished recevier. In either case (DirecTV or retailer), the receiver will be a lease and when you activate it you will have a new 2 year commitment.

- Merg


----------



## fumundachz (Jul 5, 2011)

I am mainly wonder which switch I would need so I can figure out the best route for me to take.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Any 2x4, 2x8, 3x4, 3x8, 4x8, or 6x8 switch will work. Two inputs from the dish, four (or more) outputs to feed your receivers/DVRs. http://www.solidsignal.com/cview.as...h-detwork-satellite-equipment&c=Multiswitches has several that would work including the Eagle Aspen for $9.99.

If you anticipate that you would ever upgrade to HD, then you want to get the Zinwell WB68 which is backward compatible to what you need.


----------



## fumundachz (Jul 5, 2011)

That is exactly the information I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> If you anticipate that you would ever upgrade to HD, then you want to get the Zinwell WB68 which is backward compatible to what you need.


The cost to upgrade to HD (new multiswitch, dish, receiver, etc.) almost makes it worth it to be sentenced to DirecTV prison for 2 years (put up with a new 2 year commitment).


----------

